# Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?



## Aalsucher29 (8. Juli 2010)

Moin liebe Gemeinde...

Habe mal eine Frage an Euch.
Wir wollen im August mit 10-12 Leuten auf die Ostsee zum angeln los.

Könnt Ihr mir gute Kutter empfehlen wo man sich nicht unbedingt mit seinem Nachbarn auf die Füße tritt und die Fahrten mit nem guten "kundigen" Kapitän sind?Oder sogar ein Boot/Kutter den es sich Preislich komplett zu chartern lohnt mit so wenig leuten?

Wir zahlen lieber ein paar Euro mehr wenn die Fahrt dadurch zu einer "guten" Fahrt wird...

Bin für alles offen und dankbar.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Markus3940 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

#hMoing Moing,

wie lange wollt ihr denn bleiben und habt ihr schon grob ne Richtung wo ihr hin wollt?

Gruß Markus


----------



## bous hh (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

ms forelle!!!


----------



## Doc Dietmar (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Rostock MS Rilana oder Laboe MS Langeland 1 je nach dem von wo ihr kommt


----------



## BennyO (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Wenn ihr einen ganzen Kutter chatern wollt, dann kann ich euch die MY Julia in Saanitz empfehlen. Super Kutter.
Super schnell, super sauber und der Kapitain weiß, wo die Fische sind.
Die Tour ist zwar ein paar Euro teurer aber es lohnt sich auf jedenfall.


----------



## marcus2803 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

jan cux sassnitz vielleicht nicht der schönste aber zur zeit mit abstand das beste was in deutschen gewässern fährt .


----------



## Harrie (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Hi
Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit der MS-Seeadler in Rostock?
Gruß Harrie


----------



## h1719 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

"Seeadler" ist ein kleiner, aber feiner Kutter, Kapitän Bernd ist stets bemüht, den Fisch zu finden. kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Aalsucher29 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Moin und danke für Eure Hilfe.

Wir dachten so an die Richtung Heiligenhafen / Travemünde / Fehmarn

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Vechteangler (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Hallo
Wir sind am Dienstag mit der MS Silverland ( Fehmarn) gefahren war eine super Fahrt. Nur zu Empfehlen !
Preisleistung passt.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Silverland hat eine klasse Mannschaft an Board, man wird immer freundlich behandelt. Leider sind sie etwas langsamer und weniger seetauglich wie die Südwind, was nicht bedeutet, dass man wenig fängt.

Ich würde aber irgendwie sagen, dass man auf der Südwind mehr fängt, so ist komischerweise schon lange mein Gefühl. Willi sucht wirklich immer Fisch und fährt dafür ggf. lange rum. Die Südwind ist um einiges Rauwasserstabiler, ich hatte schon mehrere Fahrten, bei denen die MS Silverland abdrehen musste weils zu schaukelig wurde, und man auf der Südwind noch ordentlich angeln konnte (ist eben ein Stahlschiff). Dafür ist die Bedienung manchmal für den A...., Brötchen werden auf den Tresen geklatscht und wenn Noge einen schlechten Tag hat bleibt man am besten draußen. Manchmal gehts aber, und da ist er ein netter Typ.  

Beide kosten für Erwachsene 30€.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Silverland hat eine klasse Mannschaft an Board, man wird immer freundlich behandelt. Leider sind sie etwas langsamer und weniger seetauglich wie die Südwind, was nicht bedeutet, dass man wenig fängt.
> 
> Ich würde aber irgendwie sagen, dass man auf der Südwind mehr fängt, so ist komischerweise schon lange mein Gefühl. Willi sucht wirklich immer Fisch und fährt dafür ggf. lange rum. Die Südwind ist um einiges Rauwasserstabiler, ich hatte schon mehrere Fahrten, bei denen die MS Silverland abdrehen musste weils zu schaukelig wurde, und man auf der Südwind noch ordentlich angeln konnte (ist eben ein Stahlschiff). Dafür ist die Bedienung manchmal für den A...., Brötchen werden auf den Tresen geklatscht und *wenn Noge einen schlechten Tag hat bleibt man am besten draußen. Manchmal gehts aber, und da ist er ein netter Typ.  *
> 
> ...


 




Hallo Jochen,#h

gibt es für diese schlechten Tage auch einen Kalender?
Ansonsten sollte man evtl. doch nach Alternativen suchen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

:q:q:q

Nee gibt es leider noch nicht. Jedenfalls besteht das Jahr fast nur aus schlechten Tagen bei ihm. |uhoh::q


...auch kein Wunder wenn das erste Bierchen schon um 6 Uhr morgends geöffnet wird. #d


----------



## Harrie (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Hi
h1719
Danke für deine Antwort!

Gruß Harrie


----------



## gnom07 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*



marcus2803 schrieb:


> jan cux sassnitz vielleicht nicht der schönste aber zur zeit mit abstand das beste was in deutschen gewässern fährt .


 Hallo!
Da muss ich leider aber mal wiedersprechen, was soll denn bei dem Kutter nicht schön sein?
Will nicht sagen ob das nun der schönste ist, aber es war mit Sicherheit alles in Ordnung und ein super Angeln mit super Service wo wir dort waren, nur zu Empfehlen!


----------



## micha_2 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

die christa in wismar ist wenn mann nur pilken will und kein ***menue verlangt einer der besten kutter im moment. die karo in HH gibts ja nu nich mehr unter der alten führung. und die fänge sprechen für sich im moment in der lübecker/wimarer bucht. bin morgen wieder auf der christa, is noch wer mit an bord?


----------



## marcus2803 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

sage ja nicht das er nicht schick ist die mannschaft ist super und das kann wohl jeder bestätiegen ,ist halt nur nicht ganz so mein fall (das schiff ) mag lieder holzkähne . sonst alles schön


----------



## Hybrid (18. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Moin.

Kann für diese Jahreszeit die Einigkeit mit Kapitän Deutsch und seiner Crew empfehlen, fährt weiter als die anderen (hat im Gegnsatz zu vielen anderen auch das große Patent), zur Not bis nach Langeland um den Fisch zu finden und ist selten früh im Hafen; soll heißen der Angeltag ist länger als woanders.
Brauchbares Essen und guter Service, Nachteil: angelt im Februar u. März gezielt auf die Laichdorsche und ist deshalb meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Alternativ von Orth aus die Antares, kann man auch nix falsch machen und die Crew ist auch o.k.

Gruß H.


----------



## micha_2 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

komisch warum kommen dann immer alle kutter gleichzeitig im hafen an?


----------



## Hybrid (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Schuldigung Leute, dieser user wird es wohl besser wissen...


----------



## beton-micha (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Wir sind vom Verein einmal im Jahr draußen und ich kann aus unserer Erfahrung nur die Silverland Flotte empfehlen oder alternativ die MS Kehreim2.

Gruß Michael


----------



## daniel_ (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Wer, gerade im Sommer, auf Minidorsch und Wittlingsangeln in Ufernähe steht (9-12m) der ist auf der Silverland richtig...
Was ich dort erlebt habe grenzt teilweise an Unverschämtheit an..
Das wäre für MICH der letzte Kutter zum Pilken!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Wie oft warst du auf der Silverland? 
Die Wittlingszeit ist vorbei, selbst die Südwind hat mal anscheinend geziehlt Witteltouren gemacht. |bigeyes
Und geziehlt Minidorsch habe ich zumindest bei Thomas und Siggi nie feststellen können, die zwei fanden immer Fisch. Wie es mit dem alten aussieht, keine Ahnung.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## enno_eisbaer (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Moin,

ich bin schon mehrmals mit dem Angelkutter Storkow gefahren (Warnemünde). Kann ich Euch nur empfehlen genau richtig für 12 Angler. Der Käpt'n ist super und wieß wo die Dorsche sind.

Enno_Eisbaer


----------



## Plumsangler69 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Moin.

Die Forelle ist wohl für 12 Mann ein wenig zu teuer und der Eigner hat oft wenig Lust zu gaffen, selbst wenn man ruft.
Dieser Kutter sieht uns nicht wieder, und wir fahren sehr oft an die Ostsee.

Die Julia auf Rügen ist zu klein und wackelt wie Sau.
Ausserdem ist der Eigner ein Abzocker ohne Ende, nie wieder.

Dann könnt ihr besser mit der Jan Cux oder mit der Klaus-Peter in Heiligenhafen fahren. Platz und guter Service.

Jeder muss so seine Erfahrung machen und für einen guten Fang kann keiner garantieren.

Wir persönlich sind jetzt wieder in Warnemünde.#h


----------



## marv3108 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Abzocker? Das erkläre mal genauer!!!


----------



## DropShotter (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Für Rügen würde ich immer die MS Jan Cux empehlen!

Die fahren immer bisschen weiter raus und deshalb haben die Angler immer mehr Fisch, als die auf den anderen Kuttern!

Käpitän findet immer die Fische und die Atmosphäre ist sehr gut!


----------



## daniel_ (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Wie oft warst du auf der Silverland?
> Die Wittlingszeit ist vorbei, selbst die Südwind hat mal anscheinend geziehlt Witteltouren gemacht. |bigeyes
> Und geziehlt Minidorsch habe ich zumindest bei Thomas und Siggi nie feststellen können, die zwei fanden immer Fisch. Wie es mit dem alten aussieht, keine Ahnung.
> 
> ...




Geangelt auf Ihr habe ich ca 4 Mal (Früher als ich noch kein Boot hatte). Aber ich bin ja oft im Seegebiet um Staberhuk und da ist sie eig auch immer. Und auf dem Heimweg hab ich die letzten Male immer geschaut auf welcher Tiefe sie steht... (meist um die 10m)
Tja und auf unserem CP fahren jedes Jahr dutzende Leute mit der raus--> und am Filetier-Tisch sieht man sich dann oft und tauscht sich aus...
Und da wird sich immer tierisch darüber aufegeregt...und im nächsten Jahr fahren se dann trotzdem wieder mit Ihr raus, weil sie entweder zu faul sind nach HH zu fahren oder auf der Südwind sich zeitig nen Platz zu ordern...
So ist das halt...;-)


----------



## marv3108 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Plumsangler, erkläre doch mal, warum er ein Oberabzocker ist?


----------



## marcus2803 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

sorry leute aber silverland hat sich im gegensatz zu früher echt geändert ihr solltet thomas nicht immer schlecht machen  er ist ein guter  . jeder hat seine meinung und das ist auch gut so . es fängt schon wieder so an wie immr der kutter !das dies .echt leute jeder soll mit demfahren den er mag am besten findet . hier fragt jemand um rat und nicht darum welcher kutter abzockt oder kein fisch sucht  einfach nur dein liblingskutter kurze info fertig 
und nicht bla bla bla.  danke #q


----------



## kleinerdorsch (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*



marcus2803 schrieb:


> sorry leute aber silverland hat sich im gegensatz zu früher echt geändert ihr solltet thomas nicht immer schlecht machen er ist ein guter . jeder hat seine meinung und das ist auch gut so . es fängt schon wieder so an wie immr der kutter !das dies .echt leute jeder soll mit demfahren den er mag am besten findet . hier fragt jemand um rat und nicht darum welcher kutter abzockt oder kein fisch sucht einfach nur dein liblingskutter kurze info fertig
> und nicht bla bla bla. danke #q


Schreib doch mal deinen Text so, das ihn jeder verstehen kann!!
Du hast doch auch nicht nur "dein" Lieblingsschiff geschrieben sondern selber noch mit bla bla bla umschrieben #d.
Also bleib doch mal locker und lass die anderen ihre Meinung zum Thema schreiben .
  Gruß  Rolf


----------



## daniel_ (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*



marcus2803 schrieb:


> sorry leute aber silverland hat sich im gegensatz zu früher echt geändert ihr solltet thomas nicht immer schlecht machen  er ist ein guter  . jeder hat seine meinung und das ist auch gut so . es fängt schon wieder so an wie immr der kutter !das dies .echt leute jeder soll mit demfahren den er mag am besten findet . hier fragt jemand um rat und nicht darum welcher kutter abzockt oder kein fisch sucht  einfach nur dein liblingskutter kurze info fertig
> und nicht bla bla bla.  danke #q



Ich verstehe deinen Text leider nicht...
Du schreibst etwas von eigener Meinung--> ich hab meine Meinung zu diesem Kutter geschrieben. Also wo liegt da jetzt das Problem.
Jeder hat auf diesem Kutter vielleicht andere Erfahrungen gesammelt, meine sind, über Jahre hinweg, gleich schlecht. Und das konnten mir diverse andere Angler bestätigen.


Gruß
daniel


----------



## Kaktusjack (21. August 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Hallo,
also ich bin voll von der MS Einigkeit in Heiligenhafen überzeugt. Da is die Crew auf zack wenns ums Gaffen etc. geht und auch Kapitän Thomas versucht immer den Mann an den Fisch zu bringen.. Also für mich gibts nichts besseres!!#6

MfG Thomas


----------



## troutscout (14. September 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

moin boardies. wie sieht es denn mit der antares heute aus? bin im märz mit ihr raus und war zurfrieden. gefangen hat man nicht so viel, die zeiten sind aber m. e. vorbei...lasst mal hören!:vik:


----------



## marcus2803 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

von wo willst den raus??
emphelen kann ich dir von rostockerseite aus ms rilana und ms storkow . vor warnemünde ist sehr gut dorsch zu bekommen war vor 4 wochen draussen und hatte 61 dorsche die grösse ist so zwischen 45 und der grösste 87 gewesen habe selber 18 mitgenommen rest durfte wieder schwimmen werde am 28ten wieder raus mit der storkow .aber wenn du von fehmarn fahren willst emfpehle ich dir südwind oder silverland antaris ist vielleicht auch nicht schlecht aber ist mir zu langsam  um fehmarn ist sehr viel klein fisch unterwegs


----------



## Colli_HB (15. September 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Ich fahre seid ca. 10 Jahren oder länger mit der MS Antje D von Maasholm raus.
Ist viel. nicht der beste Kutter hat aber den großen Vorteil, dass er nur ca. 30-45 min. raus fährt. Dann kann man schon das erste mal Angeln.
Zudem sind die Wege nach Als oder Langeland nicht so weit.
Was mehr Angelzeit bedeutet! 

Auf der Silverland war ich bisher einmal, fand ich nicht so prickelnd. 
Die Kutter aus Heiligenhafen fahren teilweise 3 Std. raus bis das erste mal gestoppt wird. Das ist mir eindeutig zu lange!

Aber wie schon gesagt, jeder muss seine Prioritäten selber setzen.


----------



## troutscout (15. September 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*



marcus2803 schrieb:


> von wo willst den raus??
> emphelen kann ich dir von rostockerseite aus ms rilana und ms storkow . vor warnemünde ist sehr gut dorsch zu bekommen war vor 4 wochen draussen und hatte 61 dorsche die grösse ist so zwischen 45 und der grösste 87 gewesen habe selber 18 mitgenommen rest durfte wieder schwimmen werde am 28ten wieder raus mit der storkow .aber wenn du von fehmarn fahren willst emfpehle ich dir südwind oder silverland antaris ist vielleicht auch nicht schlecht aber ist mir zu langsam  um fehmarn ist sehr viel klein fisch unterwegs



von fehmarn...gruß:m


----------



## Hansen fight (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

moin aus Hamburg
Ich möchte mit meinem Sohn in den Nächsten Tagen mal wieder ne Kuttertour machen. 
Ist schon ewig her wo Ich mit Ihm los war, wir sind oft mit der Monika von Heiligenhafen los. 
Die gibt es da ja nicht mehr. Welchen Kutter würdet Ihr von Heligenhafen nehmen.
Auch bitte mit Telefonnummer.
Danke schonmal. #h
Christoph


----------



## micha_2 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

fahrt nach fehmarn, burg. kürzere ausfahrt u finden den fisch besser


----------



## DorschChris (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Hööö?! Die Monika fährt doch noch von Heiligenhafen aus! Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*



micha_2 schrieb:


> fahrt nach fehmarn, burg. kürzere ausfahrt u finden den fisch besser


 


Jop #6


----------



## Hatschie (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Heiligenhafen Ostpreusen


----------



## Hansen fight (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Danke für Antworten 
Habe erst jetzt gesehen dass es hier im Board auch eine Kutterliste gibt.#6
Werden uns wohl auf die MS Monika einlassen.
Ich finde die Monika ganz okay.
Keine schlechten Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## vazzquezz (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

@Christoph: Lass HH sein ...:g

Fahr mit der MS Blauort von Laboe ... 
Da rufste vorher an, lässt Dir Zwei Plätze auf der Heckplattform reservieren, und wenn Du dann dort ankommst hängen dort Namensschilder mit Deinem Namen drauf! Ganz entspannt ohne Ärger, doofes Platzgerangel und am Vortag angebundene Stöcke morgens um 4:30h ... #6

Greetz, V.


----------



## micha_2 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

ist alles gut und schön, fahre sonnabend auch ne 12h tour von laboe, aber auf platte. fahre von fehmarn oder von wismar, wenn du fisch möchtest. von HH hast du ne längere Ausfahrt und wenn es um staberhk rum gehen sollte, wegen fisch oder bei westwind, da fahren die HH-Kutter nich hin, obwohl der fisch da is. mehrmals im sommer erlebt, musste aber mit den HH-Kuttern fahren, sind immer richtung dahme und dann mit 4kuttern auf ein haufen u wenig fisch. du hast natürlich bei den anderen auch keine fanggarantie, aber die chance ist auf jedenfall höher. und was dieses jahr in wismar gefangen wurde, geht auf keine kuhhaut( bis 115stk pro mann), und die christa is nich punkt 15uhr im hafen, da kanns auch schon mal 17uhr werden.


----------



## DorschChris (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Wie sind denn diese 12h Stunden so gebucht? Sind die Kutter sehr voll?


----------



## micha_2 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

hättest mal gestern gefragt, habe heut telefoniert. im großen u ganzen was ich so gehört und gelesen habe, ganz gut. auf jeden fall ist 1platz frei geworden, mein kumpel hat abgesagt. habe im februar mal ne tour mit der blauort gemacht, wir waren ca.30mann u die kehrheim war damals auch voll. freu mich schon aud die dicken platten, haben beim kaderfischen ende september sehr gut gefangen. aber wenn wetter gut wird, hoffe ich ja das es auf die plattenbänke nach DK geht.


----------



## DorschChris (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Berichte mal!  Ich muss unbedingt meinen neuen Naturköderprügel auf Herz und Nieren prüfen, da wäre so eine Tour natürlich top!


----------



## Hansen fight (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Wir sind gestern mit der Tanja los gewesen.
Die monika war ausgebucht.
Tja was soll Ich sagen ,mein sohn u. Ich 5 Fische 2 Fische durften wieder schwimmen.waren zu klein.
Die anderen hatten mehr Fisch es lag daran dass ich keine kleinen Twisterschwänze mithatte.
70% der Dorsche gingen auf Japanrote 5cm Twister als Beifänger.
Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, gutes Wetter u.Frische Luft.#6
Wobei die Durschnittsgröße der Dorsche doch klein war.


----------



## Chrism84 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr für die Ostsee empfehlen?*

Ich bin nächste Woche Freitag und Samstag mit der MS Südwind auf Tour. Wie sind im allgemeinen die Fänge Mitte November?

Der Willi reserviert ka keine festen Plätze an Bord, ist es denn auf der Südwind sehr eng wenn sie voll besetzt ist?

War vor Jahren mal in Scheveningen auf so nem Makrelen-Dampfer, das war ein Gedränge und nur Verhädderung mit anderen.

Ist da auch mal ein größerer Dorsch drin oder alles nur bis 50cm?

Ist meine erste Dorsch-Tour, wenn jemand noch Tipps hat, bitte posten! Danke


----------

